# EA, how bad can they get!?



## Sunray (Sep 6, 2020)

Can they get worse? EA R&D is entirely focused on extracting every penny from their games.  Is there something more they can do to piss off their player base?  Same games, badly cut and pasted, less features yet more bugs.

EA just added and then removed ad's into UFC 4 and UFC 3.  UFC 4 is essentially a 'new' cut and paste of UFC 3 for £50.

I would just say just don't buy anything EA. But every now and again EA does release a decent game.   I enjoyed Jedi Fallen Order, but I waited for 6 months so they had time to fix the bugs I knew it would release with, still had some minor issues and ignorable microtransactions. But largely a decent game.   Certainly don't buy anything EA at the start, wait 6 months, they are too greedy to leave off adding bullshit for that long.

But can people please stop buying EA's sports games and gambling on them. FFS!


----------



## cybershot (Sep 6, 2020)

My Xbox game bundled with fifa amongst other things. Got bored of fifa rather quickly. Don’t think I’ve bought any other EA games this generation.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 10, 2020)

I’ve never forgiven them for discontinuing Tiger Woods simply because he couldn’t keep it in his pants. It’s like all the decent golf devs died along with the title. There’s fuck all.
Oh and Sim City 5. Lol.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 10, 2020)

Battlefield V was the worst Battlefield ever produced. So bad that I've had to return to CoD to get my FPS fix. I've heard they have ballsed up the latest Madden too. And as for FIFA, the bizarre tinkering they have made to the career mode make me wonder if anyone who worked on it has watched any football, ever.


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2020)

BioWare is why I hate them. I wonder if there’s any segment of the gaming world they haven’t done their best to piss off?


----------



## jcsd (Sep 25, 2020)

I bought Battlefront I (or rather choose to buy a  console that included it in the bundle) and I felt like I'd been conned and I decided never to buy another EA game again and I wouldn't as I don't trust them.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 25, 2020)

Do they even make decent games anymore? The Sims was interesting when it first came out but after a few hours was just boring and repetitive. Sim City was great, until they fucked up and handed the crown to Colossal Order. Tiger Woods was great but they discontinued it. What else? I suppose FIFA if you’re into that and don’t mind buying basically the same game every year.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 26, 2020)

Loot boxes in video games - call for evidence
					

Share your evidence on the impact of loot boxes in video games.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Sunray (Sep 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> *Do they even make decent games anymore? *The Sims was interesting when it first came out but after a few hours was just boring and repetitive. Sim City was great, until they fucked up and handed the crown to Colossal Order. Tiger Woods was great but they discontinued it. What else? I suppose FIFA if you’re into that and don’t mind buying basically the same game every year.



Annoyingly they still do.
FIFA is ridiculous, so lazy 20 has some 19 assets like hoardings and ads still in it. Plus gambling for 8 yo


----------



## NoXion (Oct 1, 2020)

I will always dislike EA for the truly awful way in which they treated Bioware and the Mass Effect series.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2020)

I've hated them ever since they refused to put their games on Dreamcast.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 1, 2020)

Lots of people enjoyed the recent star wars game and I'm also considering getting the one that's out this week, squadrons. They have also stated that there will be nothing available for purchase that will give you an advantage so we'll see.

The FIFA games are the worst example of rinse and repeat I've ever seen in the gaming industry. They would be better off selling new season packs for a base game now.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 2, 2020)

A lot of the EA catalogue will be coming to Xbox Game Pass soon, which is good news - access to FIFA and all the rest.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 4, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> A lot of the EA catalogue will be coming to Xbox Game Pass soon, which is good news - access to FIFA and all the rest.


So everyone can get addicted to ultimate team.
EA just got ripped for running FIFA ultimate team ads in a children’s magazine. Which they pulled? Does this mean ultimate team isn’t suitable for children?
Clearly everyone knows it’s not, it’s gambling. Everyone but EA who always say its surprise mechanics.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 31, 2020)

Finally the Dutch get around to giving EA a kicking in the courts.



EA lets 10 yo gamble. This isn't ok yet they are fighting to say its 'no problem', no matter what people tell them.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh, fuck off EA!









						EA, not Take-Two, is buying Codemasters now | Engadget
					

Codemasters, the British developer behind countless racing franchises including Dirt, Project Cars and the annualized F1 games, has been snapped up by EA.




					www.engadget.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 14, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> A lot of the EA catalogue will be coming to Xbox Game Pass soon, which is good news - access to FIFA and all the rest.


From tomorrow, I believe.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 15, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> From tomorrow, I believe.


Spoke too soon - delayed until 2021 now 









						Update on EA Play: Coming to Xbox Game Pass for PC in 2021 - Xbox Wire
					

When we originally set out to write this blog post, which would announce the availability of EA Play on PC with Xbox Game Pass, it looked a little bit different. Unfortunately, what had been a celebratory post is now one asking for a little more patience: We made the decision to delay until 2021...




					news.xbox.com


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Oh, fuck off EA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They didn't make Project Cars! It's a Bandai Namco title.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 19, 2021)

Is it just the loot-box money grabbing that has got the most recent EA games such bad review scores, or is FIFA20 genuinely a much worse game than FIFA19?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 20, 2021)

Someone calculated to get the top top team on FIFA UT without paying anything which is what EA constantly bang on about, you'd need to play it for 2 1/2 years without a break.  
2 1/2 years 24/7, which is more like 7- 8 years for normal people.  Given its a yearly release, it's impossible. Is anyone surprised?

EA has managed to slip a new form of gambling under the gambling laws of most countries.  Countries are starting to wake up to their children being able to gamble,  but its a slow process and while this continues EA makes all its money from Ultimate Team and its a lot.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 20, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is it just the loot-box money grabbing that has got the most recent EA games such bad review scores, or is FIFA20 genuinely a much worse game than FIFA19?



No, its the gambling. I think the game is fairly decent when played as a game. I suspect PES is it's equal. Just without the star players.

 If you want an even more egregious example than FIFA Ultimate Team, look at NBA 2k20.  OMG.

A deserved rant...


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 2, 2021)

Loot boxes linked to problem gambling in new research
					

New research says there is a clear link between video game boxes and "problem gambling behaviours".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




You don't say....


----------



## bmd (Apr 2, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve never forgiven them for discontinuing Tiger Woods simply because he couldn’t keep it in his pants. It’s like all the decent golf devs died along with the title. There’s fuck all.
> Oh and Sim City 5. Lol.



YES! Where are all the golf games now? PGA is so shit. Sorry, Rory Mcilroy's PGA. Rubbish.


----------



## bmd (Apr 2, 2021)

Sunray said:


> No, its the gambling. I think the game is fairly decent when played as a game. I suspect PES is it's equal. Just without the star players.
> 
> If you want an even more egregious example than FIFA Ultimate Team, look at NBA 2k20.  OMG.
> 
> A deserved rant...



Quite interesting article on how FIFA muscled out the competition.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 10, 2021)

Somebody is stole EA.

EA hacked and source code stolen

Now we can find out if FIFA games are 'scripted'.


----------

